# Rockford Fosgate



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Im buying a SER automatic this weekend and wanted to know about the audio fanatic package, is it worth the extra 500 bucks, 
How do the speaker systems compare to the one in the car yougot rid of , or to what you have heard,and is this worth the extra money for 2 speakers .
where is the sub mounted. do these cars thump and rattle the trunk. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no factory system "thumps" and rattles the trunk.

If you ever plan on upgrading, DO NOT get the RF package, because if you do, you'd have to rip everything out.............it's all powered by amplifiers.........save the extra money and do the upgrade yourself.

btw........are you sure you want an auto SER? A lot of people regret getting the auto....................................so you better be sure


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Also, Rockford Fosgate speakers are usually heavier than other contemporaries. If you go with the audio fanatic package, remember that it may not be all you want as far as sound, and then you are stuck. Much easier to save the cash and pick out the ones _you_ want. Regardless, I like the AF package despite their weight, but then again, I am not looking for the best sound performance, only road performance (the extra weight might help the rear end stay put..


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

i think the fanatic package system is badass for being stock in all......and is everything you would need in a system unless you didnt want to be able to think cause the bass is so gd loud 
(went through my days of that when i was 16-20).........
but for money wise you could find a lil bit nicer system going with something else.....for me i just wanted it all to be stock.......more of the sleeper look even though inside doesnt really matter.....unless its under the hood :">


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

You all are also forgetting that when you get the RF audio upgrade, you dont just get the upgraded stereo. You also get the vehicle security system and the 60% rear folding seat which is really usefull in my case.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

so whats wrong with the auto ser's everything i see is complaints about the manual sers


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

so whats wrong with the auto ser's everything i see is complaints about the manual sers


The inherent problem with automatics is that they "granny-shift" or shift at safe levels of engine rotation i.e. less than redline; this is meant to keep the engine from being too loud, for driver comfort, and for keeping the engine at acceptable rotation speeds. This in turn robs the driver of the added power that comes from driving the car all the way to a redline in a gear. The problems with the SE-R's in manual form vary per driver, and have been attributed to not properly breaking in the car before driving it hard (these things don;t come race-ready out of the box) or simply bad driving. Granted, the shifter is notchy and somewhat irresolute in choosing gears, but this is ale to be dealt with. In general though, getting back to the subject, automatics simply do not give you the power that you want nor the ability to shift as you'd like (i.e. downshifting for more power, staying in one gear for the extra bit of engine/throttle response regardless of noise).
This is not meant to discourage you as any Nissan owned is better than two not. If you go with the auto though, be ready to deal with the lack of power and the slow throttle response. My suggestion, find a friend with a stick, have them teach you, then get either the 5-speed or the Spec-V.
Whatever you do, have fun and be glad knowing you picked the right car for _you_ 

Peace.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

very well said.......
billy


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Back to the rockford system, if your looking for sound quality the rockford system will out perform most stock systems. However when they say your getting a rockford system, the speakers and the amp are all clarion. the sub and head unit are the only rockford components of the system. In my case, the rear speakers started sounding like shit after a couple of months of use and I don't abuse my speakers heavily. So its up to you, I got the rockford system so I could get the alarm, sunroof and others but if you just want a nice sound system, I would suggest going aftermarket, it won't cost anymore and the system should be nicer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

i have a 2003 nissan spec V with the rockford audio sound system. the only reason i got it is b/c it came free with the car. if your not really into really loud bass and u just want something that sounds nice, then the systems for you. but if u plan on customizing your own sound system i wouldn't get it. u can do alot in the audio world with that 500$ that will make your car sound better


----------

